# Modern Arnis International Summer Camp 2005



## Dan Anderson (Jan 20, 2005)

*Modern Arnis International Summer Camp 2005
June 16 - 19, 2005  (Thurday - Sunday)
Brevard College, Brevard, North Carolina*
Hosted by Dee Childress and Dan Anderson
_*Instructor line up*:_
  Senior Master Roland Dantes (Phillipines) - Datu Shishir Inocalla -  Datu Dieter Knuttel (Germany) -  Master At Arms Bram Frank -  Guro Robert Quinn -  Senior Master Dan Anderson
_*Special Guest Instructors*:_
  Senseis Doug Perry & Phillip Jerome - Shorin Ryu
_*Special Guest*:_ 
Robert W. Smith - noted martial arts author and authority on Chinese
martial arts.

_*Cost: *_
*$295 *_includes _food and lodging at Brevard College _(note: food and board staying at a hotel would cost at least this much.  Camp fee includes training, food and board and camp t-shirt.) _
*$195 *for commuter students (someone living in the area not staying at the college)
*$200 *spouse not training but staying with someone who is.
(activites have been arranged for spouses while training is occuring)

Registration, orientation, dinner, and training session on Thursday night.
7 training sessions each on both Friday and Saturday.
Special training session on Sunday.

Special guest instructors Doug Perry and Phillip Jerome will be going over the bo (6 foot long staff).  Practitioners of Modern Arnis will readily see how the bo relates to the 12 angles of attack and flow of Modern Arnis.  

Modern Arnis instructors will cover topics such as MA basics, sinawali boxing, classical styles within Modern Arnis, tapi-tapi, reversal techniques, Modern Arnis blade applications, and much, much more.

This camp will show the richness and diversity of application that is in the art of Modern Arnis.  This is going to be a very exciting camp.  Aside from the Modern Arnis instructors, the instruction provided by Senseis Perry and Jerome will show us how to formulate our own application of the Filipino staff art, _sibat_.  A note here: Sensei Doug Perry is one of the few karate practitioners mentioned in Robert W. Smith's most recent book, _Martial Musings_.  

Words fail to convey what a special honor it is to have Mr. Smith guest at our event.  His literary influence on the martial arts in America has long been underrated.  He has been a driving force in the early national formation of judo organizations as well as having written the first books on internal martial arts in the English language.  I will have more details forthcoming as to when he'll be there as I get them.    

A pdf file will available for download from my website, www.danandersonkarate.com within a few days.  I will be mailing hard copy flyers as well.  If you have any questions, you can email me at the above website or at dan_anderson111852@yahoo.com.  I will be happy to answer all inquiries.  

Yours,
Dan Anderson, co-host


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 20, 2005)

O.K....I give up. Who's Robert Quinn?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 20, 2005)

Robert Quinn is a former New Englander who relocated to the Atlanta, Georgia area at the behest of Remy Presas.  He holds a 7th dan in American Karate, 5th degree under Remy Presas, and a 4th degree black under Ed Parker.  He's been very non-political over the years and has agreed to my request to be on the teaching staff at this camp.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi All,

Just to let you know the camp is shaping up nicely.  The link to the pdf flyer is up on my website.

I've had queries about one point and that is "If I don't get my deposit in, will I still be able to attend?"  The answer is yes.  The deposit is to reserve your space and give you first availability to a two person dorm room  If we sell out of the two person dorms, we will slot you in a four person dorm room so it will avail you to send in a deposit.  Two months to go.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Mark Lynn (Apr 18, 2005)

Dan

Thanks for sending me the flyer

Mark


----------



## Mark Lynn (Apr 18, 2005)

Dan

sorry for the double post however I thought of a question.

Concerning the staff material.  Will the four foot staff work (Jo) or must it be the 6 ft staff (Bo).  I'm trying to figure out how to get one out there on the plane.

Mark


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 20, 2005)

The Boar Man said:
			
		

> Dan
> 
> Thanks for sending me the flyer
> 
> Mark



You're welcome.  We're gonna have fun!

Dan


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 16, 2005)

Just talked to *Senior Master Roland Dantes* to confirm his flight.  He's looking forward to the camp.

In addition to the world class instructional line up, our special guest is going to be reknown martial author Robert W. Smith.  This is going to be special so don't forget to register soon.  

Yours,
Dan Anderson

PS - Remember room and board are included in the camp cost!!!


----------



## arnisador (May 16, 2005)

Robert W. Smith--what a great guest to have! Good luck!


----------



## K Williams (May 16, 2005)

Sir,

Is the special guest Doug Perry my Guro(Doug Pierre)? 
 :asian:

Sounds like it's going to be an awesome summer camp. I'm hoping I'll be able to make it too.


----------



## K Williams (May 17, 2005)

K Williams said:
			
		

> Sir,
> 
> Is the special guest Doug Perry my Guro(Doug Pierre)?
> :asian:



Sir,

I just downloaded your flyer. Doug Perry is not Doug Pierre. I thought it was a typo. Sorry. :hammer:  :asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 17, 2005)

You're right, it is Doug Perry *BUT* my man has called and talked to Doug Pierre and I think he's going to be there as well.  Yes, it *IS *going to be a good camp and I hope you attend!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 1, 2005)

Dan 

Do you have any sort of teaching schedule laid out?

Thursday the 16th is Youth day for our maintenance base (at my work) and I had signed my kids up to attend.  I was planning on helping out as well.  So I'd like to know if Thursday starts mid day or has an evening session or something?  I might be able to arrange to make it out there for the evening.

I'm still planning on trying to make it out there.

Mark


----------



## DragonMind (Jun 2, 2005)

Mark, take a look at the camp flyer at http://www.danandersonkarate.com/download/MAInternationalSummerCamp2005.pdf

It has the entire schedule laid out on the last couple pages.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks

I rarely get time to check out anything on line lately much less MT.  I've lost the flyer that SM Dan sent me.

Mark


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 4, 2005)

Barry

Somethings screwed up on computer because I keep getting errors and it won't download into my computer.  Can't even read it on line for that matter.

Dan could you resend me the flyer via email or hard copy, I can't locate it on my computer and I don't remember receving a hard copy.  But in an earlier post I thank you for sending me the flyer.  I just can't remember how it was sent and were it might be?   :idunno: 

I've been hit to many times with a stick, my memorys short which is why I take notes   

I'm still hoping to make it there, but my wife's got s short memory as well, somehow she can't remember we already talked about this.    
Mark


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi Mark,

Go to my website www.danandersonkarate.com and you can download the flyer from there.  Tell your wife you _did_ tell her about it and then show up.  We're going to have a great time!

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi All!

Just a little over a week until the festivities begin.  You can still send in your entry or you can show up at the door and pay & play.  We're guaranteeing a great time for all!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 14, 2005)

Good luck with your event this weekend. I know how hard it is to put on events like this, especially with it being Fathers Day weekend.

 :cheers:


----------



## James Miller (Jun 17, 2005)

How's the camp going?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi James,

Camp is now over and I am dog-tired.  Reviews will come later, more so from the participants, but I have to say that other than my first traininig experience wtih Prof. Presas, this has been the best Modern Arnis training/teaching experience I have ever had.  The camp was electric and incredibly positive.  It exceeded my expectations.

One note - Roland Dantes was not able to make it to the camp as a film he was working on had not finished production yet.  We had Master Samuel Dulay, technical director of IMAF Philippines in his stead.  He (as well as the other instructors) was smokin'.  Like I said, I'm dog-tired and more to follow.

Yours, 
Dan Anderson

PS - There will be an 8-DVD set coming out on the camp soon.  Watch for details.  My, it feels good to sit down.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2005)

Wow, 8 DVDs from a single camp! Does it include watching people sleep?  I'm glad to hear it was preserved, but 8 DVDs is a whole lot of material--I'm a bit surprised!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 19, 2005)

Good question.  I haven't seen the rough footage.  :uhyeah: 

Estimated price is $99.00 for the set.  Yikes!  8 DVDs for only $99.00!  Yup.

Dan


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 19, 2005)

Wow.  I paid more for my last anime box set.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 19, 2005)

Good to hear your camp went well.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2005)

That would indeed be a good price. Well, either way, I'm glad to hear it's all on tape!


----------



## DragonMind (Jun 20, 2005)

This camp was a watershed event. The focus was Modern Arnis. Not organizations, not approaches, not stick vs. blade, not who has the biggest ego or the highest rank or the most videos. It was ALL about the art in all of its glory and diversity and beauty.

Thursday night.
GrandMaster Murphy was there from the start with the video crew not making it in time for the opening session, but he was no match for our team of instructors. They went to Plan B seamlessly. Plan B was "let's take a single strike and see how each instructor would approach it." Even though we saw disarms, traps, throws, abanikos, blade cuts, and block-counters from the different instructors, it was clear that they all came from the same root. Very cool! This went on for 3 hours. It was also interesting to watch how the various instructors bounced off of each other's ideas. One would show an abaniko taking out the attacking weapon, someone else would jump in and go "and here you can insert a <insert technique here>..." The energy was high voltage and we all went to bed jazzed.

Friday.
We were split into two groups to keep the classes small. Mr. Dee arranged the schedule so that every student had the same classes, just the order changed. It also allowed the instructors to watch each other's classes and not miss something just because they were teaching. (Way to go Mr. Dee!)

Leading off my group was Datu Dieter Knuttel doing disarms and locks. He's not just fast, he's sudden!  :erg:  Thank goodness, he doesn't drink coffee because he's also high energy. You can tell he loves the art so much he wants to pour all of his knowledge into you at once so you can play too!

After a great start we were treated to SM Dan Anderson taking us back to basics and polishing them to a higher level. Master Robert Quinn led us in an exploration of the possibilites of the abaniko and ranging. This was really cool since we had been dazzled the night before by a display of Master Dulay's abaniko skills. SM Bram Frank presented the sobering truth of the blade and its role in Modern Arnis. I especially liked his comments that stick shows the beauty of Modern Arnis while blade shows the deadliness. Datu Inocalla gave us insight into a side of Modern Arnis you don't hear often: the spiritual and healing components. 

Following up on the abaniko work that Master Quinn showed us in the morning, Master Dulay and the lovely Edessa showed just how far you can take abaniko. The two of them are simply poetry in motion. Everyone in the group had a new appreciation and inspiration for abaniko work.

After dinner, came a special treat. Doug Perry Sensei gave us an introduction to Okinawan martial arts. A word of caution, his demonstration on me was accompanied by high levels of PAIN!  :uhyeah: Seriously, though, the level of power and skill coming from him is awesome.

Saturday.
Somehow, we led the day off again with Datu Knuttel. This time it was tapi-tapi. I've decided that tapi-tapi actually means "Mom! He's hitting me again!"  Thankfully, the next section was SM Anderson on Countering the Counter. Maybe now I can hold off Datu Dieter for a few more minutes... Any of you that haven't had the opportunity, attend a class with Dan, you're missing a rare treat. This man is a teacher's teacher. He and Datu Dieter also make a great comedy team. It was really fun to watch these two rag on each other mercilessly but always with the greatest respect and a spirit of fun.

Datu Inocalla then showed us his latest addition to the Modern Arnis arsenal: Sinawali Aerobics (my name for it). He took us through a workout based on Modern Arnis moves that would have the kickboxing crowd throwing up their lunch (good thing he was right _before_ lunch). Just when we were good and exhausted, he explained arnis tournament fighting and had us go a few rounds. I crawled to the cafeteria...

After lunch was Master Dulay. I thought I had seen the mountaintop of abaniko work yesterday. Man, was I wrong. Off to the side Ms. Edessa also showed My Sweetie and I how it all fit in with tradtional dances as well. 

Going back to our roots, Bram and Grasshopper (Greg Beeman) gave us a whole new appreciation of the combat mindset behind Modern Arnis with the bolo. Anyone who has ever watched the Professor and wondered what the heck he meant when he said "he is cut already" has an A-ha moment when Bram moves that bolo...

The afternoon finished with Master Quinn and six-count. He has more ways of doing six-count than Baskin-Robbins has flavors! After he had us do six-count with blades, I had my own a-ha when I realized it was exactly the same drill as Bram's 1-4-12. All weekend there were moments like that for everyone. It was like a giant jigsaw puzzle that suddenly we started seeing the picture off the box.

The evening was another treat. Doug Perry Sensei showed just how beautiful the Okinawan weapons could be. He is a rare gem.

Did I mention that Datu Dieter was the Energizer Bunny? Well, after all the lessons were over, he organized an impromptu self-defense in a bar session. Everyone joined in and had a great time teasing Dieter about all the guys holding his hand and putting their arm around him, and commiserating with the poor slob when he slammed their head into the table... A word of caution, if you go drinking with Dieter, don't leave any drinking glasses near him.  :uhyeah: 

Sunday.
Bleary eyed, sore, dragging... and still eager for more. This time it was Ask the Instructors. For three hours they fielded all our questions. All of us were scribbling notes like mad. SM Dan gave a superb demonstration of timing and reading your opponent. Sorry, Boss, I still can't do the two-hop sneaker technique; my knees just aren't up to it.    The free-sparring match-up of SM Dan and Datu Dieter was worth the price of admission by itself.

Bottom line. If you couldn't be there get the DVD. Eight DVDs for $99 is a STEAL. George taped each 75-minute class (there were 7 classes per day) plus interviews with the instructors. That's a LOT of material just to condense into 8 DVDs. And make plans to be at next year's camp. I'll be there. 

Thanks Mr. Dee and all the instructors for making it a memorable event.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 20, 2005)

Glad to here that everyone had fun; it sounds as if maybe everyone was empowered with knowledge and took something of value home with them.

I was sorry to hear that SM Dantes couldn't make it... but I am sure Master Dulay put on some good sessions.

Take care,

Paul Janulis


----------



## James Miller (Jun 20, 2005)

Good to hear all went well! How many people were in attendance?


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 20, 2005)

WMAA said:
			
		

> Good to hear all went well! How many people were in attendance?



Also...if there are pics somewhere, let us know...I always enjoy looking at pics from past events that I couldn't make it too...

 :asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 21, 2005)

Greetings from the bleary eyed and jet-lagged Northwest!

I'm not sure of total attandance but it was in the low 40's.  I have a disc full of photos coming from Bram in the mail even as we squeak.  Here are comments by some of the participants:

I had a great time at camp.  It was good to see various instructors from all over the world share their knowledge.  They brought varied approaches evolved from their experiences but showed a common root in the teachings of the Professor.  The camp location itself was well organized and covered all the camp attendees needs.  I look forward to next year's event. 
Roland Rivera   

The camp was nothing less than exceptional in its content and instructors.  The only thing I would cahange, if possible, would be my own skill coming into it.  I will enjoy the video version for this class.
Jeff Williams

To say the instruction was great is obvious.  The best part was the total absence of ego or one-upsmanship.  Every instructor supported every other one as not just a colleague but a true friend.  Every instructor was extremely approachable and made a point of talking to every student.  This was the most refreshingly open camp I've seen in 30+ years of martial arts.
Barry McConnell

Paul & everybody else, y'all missed a truly wonderful experience.  We will have the event next year!  All for now.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm a litle late on this thread but while I'm waiting on my pants to dry so I can go to work I'd figure I'd check out MT and see what is going on.

Anyhow I want to thank SM Dan and Mr. Dees for putting on a great event.  Dragonmind already gave a good review of the camp so I won't repeat it.  However this was a great time.  I hope that the next event will be at the same place (Brevard College) as it was a excellent setting.  Having the training facility (in the gym), dorm rooms, and meals provided all within safe walking distance from each other was fantastic.  Walking from the training to go to the lunch/dinner was a great transition from training to social life and it allowed you to get know others at the seminar better.

The food was pretty good overall, nice selection of different things to eat. It wasn't broiling hot (80's) and low 60's in the evening.  I honestly haven't been to a better place for a seminar.  Although the IMAF Houston camps at Rice University were pretty close.  The camp was run very well and Mr. Dee kept everything running on time.  And of course the instruction was top notch.

Look forward to next years event.

Mark Lynn


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 28, 2005)

Still waiting on the pants to dry so I thought I'd give a few suggestions for next year.

1)  Maybe have a class outside (weather permitting).  I mean that place was one of, no correct that, was the most beautiful place that I have been to a *seminar or camp * at yet and we were inside a gym the whole time.  I think that having a class or something outside might also help bring forth the positive energy of the event.

2) Tying in with 1) maybe use the enviroment that is present outside to enhance the learning process.  (At a camp with Abon down in FL. to me the most memorable times of the camp was training on the beach and surf, and out on the back patio of the resort using the steps and guard rails during knife defense.) 

I also want to thank Mr. Dee for allowing Datu Dieter to conduct the situational self defense class after the regular training time Saturday night.  It was great fun and really brought everyone out of their training stupor.  I mean everyone was tired and worn out from two solid days of training and I know some wanted to bail out of training anymore.  But Dieter's class was a blast because everyone got into it (and he is a good teacher), but I think also it was fun because it was different, it wasn't normally what you see at a MA camp.

And that is what I was thinking about.  Pants are done, time for work.

Mark


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 28, 2005)

I am curious; can someone explain in more detail how Datu Dieter's situational awareness session went? What was done for this?

Thanks in advance,

Paul


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 29, 2005)

How detailed do you want?  I took several pages of notes  

Basically Dieter had 4-5 tables set up with 4 chairs at each table and we all sat in them.  Then Dieter taught techniques that went with say the person the person next to you coming on to you.  And what the offendee could do to get away from the person.

It started with simple escapes ways to leave and then escalted in striking them, grabbing their hair and then pinning their head to the table, hitting them with a glass and/or throwing the drink in their face or using the glass for a finger lock (that was smooth).  And then we moved into escapes from attacks from the rear and such.

All of the while Dieter was explaining different concepts/stratigies etc. etc. relating to the defense.  This was set up for the more violent defenses if the person was molesting/potentially violent etc. etc. not just that the person tried some sort of a pick up line. 

At the end of a long day of training his class helped get everyone to socialize and focus on something other than just banging away at sticks.  I mean everyone was having a good time with the jokes and such that would come up when you had a bunch of guys having to try and act like they are trying to pick up another of the same sex (since there were more males than females), and then act in kind to get to a more advantages position so that you could do the defense.  Since Dieter went through partners like a hot knife through butter eveyone had their time to get their head pinned to the table, their finger locked by a glass, their hair pulled, etc etc. by him.  So it was a blast. 

As Dragonmind brought out it was an impromptu session, and it was good of Mr. Dees and SM Dan to let Dieter do it.  Also it was good of Dieter to volunteer and suggest doing it in the first place.  We all gained from it.  I'm sure that Dieter was as tired as anyone else was but he had fun with stuff like this in Germany and he wanted to share it with us, thinking that we would enjoy it as well.  Which we did.

I guess that is a decent summary of it. For a more detailed description I'll have to wait till I get there in my notes.  I've been typing them into my computer and I've only gotten to Saturday's second session (it's been 2 weeks), and I've got 30 pages so far.    

Mark


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 29, 2005)

Cool. Thanks for the description.

 :ultracool


----------



## DragonMind (Jun 30, 2005)

Good summary Mark. One thing I did want to point out is that Dieter didn't just lock your fingers WITH the drinking glass, he locked your fingers INSIDE the glass! Visualize this: your opponent's hand palm down on the table top. Slide a glass over their fingers. Use your other hand to pin their hand to the table while rotating the glass in an arc to create a finger lock. OUCH!


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeah I thought that was a cool technique, that and using the class to smash the hand.

Mark


----------

